# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Awseome quote by Stephen Hawking

## sofia

...came across this gem...wanted to share......applies to so many people I know.
It's so true cuz I would rather deal with a total ignoramous who is a clean slate.... than a fool who thinks he's educated....


_"The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is the illusion of knowledge."-_Stephen Hawking

----------


## eOs

Let me rephrase that for you Stephen. *"The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is ignorance. "*

----------


## awake

> Let me rephrase that for you Stephen. *"The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is ignorance. "*


What he said.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> ...came across this gem...wanted to share......applies to so many people I know.
> It's so true cuz I would rather deal with a total ignoramous who is a clean slate.... than a fool who thinks he's educated....
> 
> 
> _"The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is the illusion of knowledge."-_Stephen Hawking


Cuts right back to the father of philosophy blabbering on to his fellow Athenians about how he is the wisest because he knows that he does not know.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Let me rephrase that for you Stephen. *"The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is ignorance. "*


huh?

----------


## Ninja Homer

Nothing new...

"Not-knowing is true knowledge.
Presuming to know is a disease.
First realize that you are sick;
then you can move toward health.

The Master is her own physician.
She has healed herself of all knowing.
Thus she is truly whole."

-Tao Te Ching, 6th century BC

----------


## emazur

“It ain't what you don't know that gets you into trouble. It's what you know for sure that just ain't so.”
- Mark Twain

----------


## sofia

> Nothing new...
> 
> "Not-knowing is true knowledge.
> Presuming to know is a disease.
> First realize that you are sick;
> then you can move toward health.
> 
> The Master is her own physician.
> She has healed herself of all knowing.
> ...


thats even better!

----------


## Ninja Homer

> thats even better!


The Tao Te Ching has some real libertarian gems, for example:

"If you want to be a great leader,
you must learn to follow the Tao.
Stop trying to control.
Let go of fixed plans and concepts,
and the world will govern itself.

The more prohibitions you have,
the less virtuous people will be.
The more weapons you have,
the less secure people will be.
The more subsidies you have,
the less self-reliant people will be.

Therefore the Master says:
I let go of the law,
and people become honest.
I let go of economics,
and people become prosperous.
I let go of religion,
and people become serene.
I let go of all desire for the common good,
and the good becomes common as grass. "

There's many translations of the Tao Te Ching... this is the one I was pasting from at the moment: http://academic.brooklyn.cuny.edu/co.../taote-v3.html

----------


## Pete_00

The greatest enemy of knowledge is worthless philosophical/intellectualoid crap that doesnt have any practical application in real life.

----------


## MN Patriot

 There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we now know we dont know. But there are also unknown unknowns. These are things we do not know we dont know.

United States Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Let me rephrase that for you Stephen. *"The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is ignorance. "*


+1

----------


## NoHero

The Tao Te Ching is my bible. Too bad it's not more popular in its homeland, China, the true cradle of civilization. For humor, a modern "Dudeist" adaptation can be found here: http://www.dudeism.com

----------


## nate895

> Let me rephrase that for you Stephen. *"The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is ignorance. "*


Are you saying "The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it [the greatest enemy of knowledge] is ignorance"?

If so, your statement violates the law of identity, the law of excluded middle, and the law of non-contradiction. As such, your statement makes no sense whatsoever, and is the equivalent of saying nothing at all. If that is not what you meant, then I would like to have you message clarified. Either my interpretation of what you said is what you meant or it isn't. Therefore, either your statement is meaningless or I would like you to clarify it.

----------

